# Me in my Benjamin suit



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

Here are a few pics of me in one of my Benjamin suits (navy shadowstripe in the Maestro model). While they're not flying off the shelves, we have sold well over a dozen of them. As you can see, this model does have a higher, more modern button stance, and a higher gorge lapel. This was intentional, and as others have stated before, may not be to every single persons liking. In a few months we will be introducing a lower button stance, slightly less fitted (armholes not quite as high) model. This model will be more classic in style - a bit more conservative, slightly more forgiving in fit, but of course will have all the features in a Benjamin suit (full canvas construction, and all the other details highlighted on our website).

All comments are welcome. FYI I'm wearing a 40R/50R. I'm actually a 39R so I had the blades and sides taken in, sleeves shortened, functional sleeve buttons put in, and just the hem on the pants. It's slightly full in the chest for me still.


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

Looks pretty nice to me.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

The Louche said:


> Looks pretty nice to me.


I'll second that. But I wish they were in a more durable fabric 150's is too high for me.

I'm looking for an interview suit, and while I have some suits, I want to replace the cheaper ones before expanding. So 150's I think won't be durable enough.

Again, nice looking suit though.


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

brokencycle said:


> I'll second that. But I wish they were in a more durable fabric 150's is too high for me.
> 
> I'm looking for an interview suit, and while I have some suits, I want to replace the cheaper ones before expanding. So 150's I think won't be durable enough.
> 
> Again, nice looking suit though.


Thanks. Moving forward we may be offering a much wider range of fabrics, including 100's and 120's (we do currently have a 120's brownish charcoal stripe flannel, which I'll be posting pictures of in the next day or two).


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

Looks good! Best of luck with this new venture!


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

Holdfast said:


> Looks good! Best of luck with this new venture!


Thank you - your comment is very encouraging, especially considering it comes from a well-respected forum member!


----------



## comrade (May 26, 2005)

Nice suit. Any future plans for a natural shoulder model?


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

comrade said:


> Nice suit. Any future plans for a natural shoulder model?


I'd like to, but it takes a long time to develop a good model/pattern - hopefully within the next year or two... we'll see.


----------



## dlloyd (Jul 8, 2008)

Love the look of the suits, especially that navy shadowstripe! Where are the suits actually made?


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

dlloyd said:


> Love the look of the suits, especially that navy shadowstripe! Where are the suits actually made?


Thank you - I'm wearing the navy shadowstripe in the photos above. The suits are made in my motherland - Beijing China. I believe I've mentioned this in a previous thread on my clothing...


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

Here are photos of me in the brownish charcoal striped flannel 120's - same Maestro model. I actually like this suit a little better than the navy shadowstripe I'm wearing in the previous photos. Pasquale did a slightly better job with the waist suppression on this one. But this time I also took pictures without the jacket so you can better see the fit of the pants. Yes, they are a shorter rise, but I love the way they look, fit and feel. Again I'm just over 5'10" with wider hips, and yet did not have to have any alterations done other than the bottoms. And yes, I'm quite bow-legged (like I've said - far from perfect body).

Just FYI - we've extended the promotion on the Benjamin suits through the end of January - just in case you're waiting for the Lucente model.


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

I should add that I have a mild case of scoliosis and I stand crooked...


----------



## gpodar (Dec 19, 2008)

eHaberdasher said:


> just in case you're waiting for the Lucente model.


Hi...the suit looks great. Great Job!

Just wondering when you'r expecting the Lucente model to be available for a quick view...before I pull the trigger. Thanks!


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

What size is 40r/50r?

*W_B*


----------



## JLAnderson (Jan 17, 2008)

*I would assume ...*



whistle_blower71 said:


> What size is 40r/50r?
> 
> *W_B*


... a US 40 and an EU 50.


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

gpodar said:


> Hi...the suit looks great. Great Job!
> 
> Just wondering when you'r expecting the Lucente model to be available for a quick view...before I pull the trigger. Thanks!


Thank you. We'll have the Lucente model in January and have extended the promotion through 1/31/09.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

I'm not familiar with your suits. Can you tell me more? Can you do a 3/2 roll?


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

hockeyinsider said:


> I'm not familiar with your suits. Can you tell me more? Can you do a 3/2 roll?


Here's more on our suits:

https://www.benjaminclothing.com

We do not have a 3/2 roll. We may eventually offer a 3/2.5 roll in the future, but it is currently not in the works yet.


----------



## robb01 (Oct 27, 2008)

Very very nice


----------



## BLFancher (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice suits.


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

Thank you. FYI we have extended our $100 off promotion through 1/31/09. $499.99 for a full floating canvas suit - and free return shipping (for US buyers). Promo code is: BENDEBUT

https://store.ehaberdasher.com/Categories.bok?$catalog.Oem=Benjamin


----------



## moss01 (Dec 6, 2008)

Looks very nice. How do the shoulders compare to your other offerings?


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

JLAnderson said:


> ... a US 40 and an EU 50.


Is a US 40 the same as a UK 40? Because a UK 40 ain't a EU 50!
Many lazy/ignorant retailers/brands just convert a EU 50 to 40, a 52 to 42 etc. rather than create an imperial size scale.

*W_B*


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

whistle_blower71 said:


> Is a US 40 the same as a UK 40? Because a UK 40 ain't a EU 50!
> Many lazy/ignorant retailers/brands just convert a EU 50 to 40, a 52 to 42 etc. rather than create an imperial size scale.


Yes. For clothes US 40 is the same as UK 40; however, for shoes the US size is +1 (size 8.5 UK is 9.5 is the US)

For blazers, a UK 40 may be a Euro 50; however, I know my UK 32 trousers are Euro 48, and UK 34 are Euro 50.


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

moss01 said:


> Looks very nice. How do the shoulders compare to your other offerings?


Thank you. The shoulders are not a natural shoulder like Isaia or Kiton, nor are they a built up shoulder like Brioni - it's somewhere in between - lightly padded with some roping.


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

*eHaberdasher.com 20% SITEWIDE*

FYI Benjamin suits are 20% off along with all other merchandise on eHaberdasher.com. This brings most of the Benjamin suits to $479.99 - for a full canvas garment with exceptional quality and detailing!

https://store.ehaberdasher.com and enter code 2009JAN20 at checkout to receive the additional 20% off!

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL!


----------



## RipRoar (Jan 8, 2008)

eHaberdasher said:


> FYI I'm wearing a 40R/50R. I'm actually a 39R so I had the blades and sides taken in, sleeves shortened, functional sleeve buttons put in, and just the hem on the pants. It's slightly full in the chest for me still.


Curious - you must have had access to your correct size. Why choose one that is not? More importantly, why choose to model that incorrect size on this forum of exacting critics with marketing/sales intention? My guess is that 'odd' sizes are not offered - seems to be confirmed since I cannot find my usual size 41R on the site. Any plan to offer those in the future?

Again, I am merely curious. I do not mean to disparage the suits or website - they actually do look like a terrific value!


----------



## flatline (Dec 22, 2008)

Wish there were more than 2 suits available in 40L


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

RipRoar said:


> Curious - you must have had access to your correct size. Why choose one that is not? More importantly, why choose to model that incorrect size on this forum of exacting critics with marketing/sales intention? My guess is that 'odd' sizes are not offered - seems to be confirmed since I cannot find my usual size 41R on the site. Any plan to offer those in the future?
> 
> Again, I am merely curious. I do not mean to disparage the suits or website - they actually do look like a terrific value!


Hi RR,

Good question and certainly valid. I actually need a 40R for the shoulders (38 is too tight). But if I had clothing designed only for my body type it unfortunately would not fit most people - my chest is smaller in proportion to my shoulders, and my hips are actually slightly larger. Indeed odd sizes are not offered, but I would recommend you try our euro 52R since it is european sizing and is a slimmer fit. I will even cover return shipping on any Benjamin Suit purchased - just let me know ahead of time and we'll cover it for you (for U.S. - we'll email a Fedex return shipping label). Out of curiosity, what brands do you wear in size 41R?


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

flatline said:


> Wish there were more than 2 suits available in 40L


Sorry - we'll have solid black and solid navy by March - if that helps at all...


----------



## RipRoar (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, and the offer. I would certainly take you up on the suggestion to try a 52R Euro, as that fits me well in other makers, but none of the current suit fabrics in that size interest me right now. May wait until March to check out the plain navy. Will that be made using a finer wool like 150s? Also, what will the the details of the Lucente model?


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

ToryBoy said:


> Yes. For clothes US 40 is the same as UK 40; however, for shoes the US size is +1 (size 8.5 UK is 9.5 is the US)
> 
> For blazers, a UK 40 may be a Euro 50; however, I know my UK 32 trousers are Euro 48, and UK 34 are Euro 50.


A Euro 50 means that has a 100cm chest (approx 39.5").
To convert a Euro size to Imperial just double and convert.
Many ignorant/lazy brands and retailers prefer to just convert a 48 to a 38 and a 50 to a 40 etc. and this is fine in the smaller sizes. However, a Euro 56 is closer to a 44 than a 46!

As for trousers sizes, this depends if they are made on a continental "drop 6" which is fairly standard. If so, a size Euro 48 is 33" and a Euro 50 equals 34.5".

To calculate, deduct six, double and convert. Eg. Euro 50 is 50-6= 44x2 is 88cm (34.6cm)

*W_B*


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

RipRoar said:


> Thanks for the reply, and the offer. I would certainly take you up on the suggestion to try a 52R Euro, as that fits me well in other makers, but none of the current suit fabrics in that size interest me right now. May wait until March to check out the plain navy. Will that be made using a finer wool like 150s? Also, what will the the details of the Lucente model?


The solid navy will be in a 140's - much like the charcoal gray that we are currently offering. Lucente will be same detailing, but slimmer fit. We should have the Lucente in 2 weeks.


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

whistle_blower71 said:


> A Euro 50 means that has a 100cm chest (approx 39.5").
> To convert a Euro size to Imperial just double and convert.
> Many ignorant/lazy brands and retailers prefer to just convert a 48 to a 38 and a 50 to a 40 etc. and this is fine in the smaller sizes. However, a Euro 56 is closer to a 44 than a 46!
> 
> ...


Yes, this is generally correct. There are, however, some brands that "compensate" and adjust their sizing to be larger - especially for the bigger sizes. Brioni is a good example as they mark their clothing a Euro 58R equivalent to a 48R. We have followed suit for our Benjamin clothing line - not out of laziness, but because it seems easier for the general (U.S.) population to understand this. We also offer Isaia and Valentino, which do stay much more true to the Euro sizing - and therefore we display a suit in Euro 58 to be equivalent to a U.S. 46.


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

*Lucente model, vests, pleated trousers*

The Lucente model is finally in (slimmer model), as are the optional vests and single reverse pleated trousers for our suit separates (navy herringbone 150's and the charcoal 140's). We hope to have them available on eHaberdasher.com later tonight or by tomorrow at the latest. I will also try to post photos of myself modeling the Lucente so that you can see it on a person rather than just a mannequin.


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

OK - they're up on the site:

https://store.ehaberdasher.com/Categories.bok?$catalog.Oem=Benjamin&keyword=lucente

As you can see the button stance is a little bit lower than the Maestro model, and the fit is slightly slimmer and the lapels are more narrow as well. The trousers are just slightly slimmer to better compliment the silhouette of the jacket. We only have it in a gunmetal gray and the black shadowstripe. The gunmetal comes with an optional vest for those who like a 3 piece suit.

In the Maestro model we've made the navy herringbone 150's suit separates so you can order jacket, vest and your choice of pleated or flat front trousers separately. Same goes for the charcoal gray.

I'll try to get around to taking photos of myself modeling the Lucente within the next day or two.


----------



## RipRoar (Jan 8, 2008)

Let's see some pics!


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

RipRoar said:


> Let's see some pics!


Will try to post later today.


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

*pics*

Here are some photos of me wearing an unaltered Lucente (I do have one currently at the tailor shop). 10 photos below... with and then without the optional vest in the gunmetal gray. As you can see it's a slightly slimmer cut, button stance is a little lower than the Maestro, and has a slightly more narrow lapel.

Some of the photos with my hands in my pockets show a rumpled sleeve - this is because the sleeves are too long and not yet fitted to me. Also the pants are unhemmed and thus the break is obviously not ideal.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Sorry, but . . .*

. . . I'm just a little concerned about the bunching at the top of the leg in profile, and the fact that the coat is not long enough to mask that.

In my view, that means the trouser legs are far too constricted at the top and thus do not drape nicely.


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . I'm just a little concerned about the bunching at the top of the leg in profile, and the fact that the coat is not long enough to mask that.
> 
> In my view, that means the trouser legs are far too constricted at the top and thus do not drape nicely.


No need for apology - and good observation. The bunching is more to do with the fact that the pants are indeed too small for me (I believe I've made mention that I have a body which is slightly out of proportion, having a 39" chest but almost 41" hips). So while the trousers for the Maestro model were a perfect fit, the trousers for the Lucente are cut slightly slimmer, and therefore need to be let out for me. The photos of the Lucente suit being modeled above is not altered to fit my body yet. I should also say that I'm probably not standing very straight, as there really is no issue with the fit of the pants in general (but for me I do need to have them taken out slightly - about 3/4" and down the seat as well - thanks to my wider than average hips). I actually like the overall silhouette of the Lucente better than the Maestro.

I will try to post photos of the Maestro with the vest for comparison purposes within the next few days.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

eHaberdasher said:


> Here are some photos of me wearing an unaltered Lucente (I do have one currently at the tailor shop). 10 photos below... with and then without the optional vest in the gunmetal gray. As you can see it's a slightly slimmer cut, button stance is a little lower than the Maestro, and has a slightly more narrow lapel.
> 
> [
> Some of the photos with my hands in my pockets show a rumpled sleeve - this is because the sleeves are too long and not yet fitted to me. Also the pants are unhemmed and thus the break is obviously not ideal.


Can you post one of the rear view of the trousers without the coat and also of the inside of the coat to enable the pockets to be seen please?


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

GBR said:


> Can you post one of the rear view of the trousers without the coat and also of the inside of the coat to enable the pockets to be seen please?


I'll rush the tailor to at least finish altering the trousers so that I can post a photo of the trousers, and will also post pictures of the inside of the jacket so that you can see the pockets. I'll be back...


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm mostly concerned with how long that vest is. From all I've seen, the bottom button should hit the bottom of the waistband and go no further.


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

Jovan said:


> I'm mostly concerned with how long that vest is. From all I've seen, the bottom button should hit the bottom of the waistband and go no further.


Interesting... although it seems to me that would be too short. If that were the case then the belt/waist band would show on the sides - that, in my opinion, would look terrible. Not to mention the tip of the tie would likely be peaking at the bottom of the vest - not an ideal look... perhaps you may wish to provide some photo examples?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Lord Berners (Jan 17, 2006)

The is the classic problem of combining waistcoats with low rise trousers. The waistcoat is necessarily very long to cover the waistband of the trousers...and thus visually elongates the torso and shortens the legs. A better balance is achieved, as Mr. Stewart is showing us, with a shorter waistcoat and trousers with a longer rise.


----------



## RipRoar (Jan 8, 2008)

Sorry to disappoint some of the old(er) guard around here, but I just don't and won't wear my trousers that high. Jimmy Steward looks good in the photo, but for his time only. Sure, there is classic style that never goes "out of style", but there are also trends and currents within what is considered classic style, and I consider high-waisted trousers just that - they're an anachronism today. Some forumites can pull it off, but for me - as a function of my age, style of dress, and comfort - it just does not work.


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

I'd have to say I'm with RipRoar... I know Jimmy Stewart had great style, but come on - I ask for some photo examples and you pull one out that's at least 60 years old. Can you find any suit maker that makes off the rack suits like that today? The vest has 7 buttons (I've been accused for "having too many" with 6!) and the front bottom of the vest is almost completely vertical. This is a classic look from that era, but unless you're doing a movie like "The Untouchables", just is not current with today's styles. But, to each his own...


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

GBR said:


> Can you post one of the rear view of the trousers without the coat and also of the inside of the coat to enable the pockets to be seen please?


Here's a photo of the inside of the jacket (pockets):


----------



## flatline (Dec 22, 2008)

Lord Berners said:


> The is the classic problem of combining waistcoats with low rise trousers. The waistcoat is necessarily very long to cover the waistband of the trousers...and thus visually elongates the torso and shortens the legs. A better balance is achieved, as Mr. Stewart is showing us, with a shorter waistcoat and trousers with a longer rise.


I think I have to side with RipRoar here too. I don't like the look in that picture. It seems as if the crotch/front of the pant goes up forever, and to me his torso looks too small. Then again, I don't really care if you can see my belt a little while wearing a vest; I'd probably prefer the Benjamin vest a little higher, maybe an inch or two.

I don't mind the looks of these, and I think you can see the waistband/tie underneath all of them.
https://men.style.com/details/features/landing?id=content_5753

On the other hand, this Benson & Clegg looks pretty nice, and it covers the whole waistband (although the trousers seem too short for me - no break whatsoever).
https://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o271/savvylondon/THEVETERAN-RESIZED.jpg


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

flatline said:


> I don't mind the looks of these, and I think you can see the waistband/tie underneath all of them.
> https://men.style.com/details/features/landing?id=content_5753
> 
> On the other hand, this Benson & Clegg looks pretty nice, and it covers the whole waistband (although the trousers seem too short for me - no break whatsoever).
> https://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o271/savvylondon/THEVETERAN-RESIZED.jpg


To me, the vests featured in the first link (to GQ) look too short to me in proportion to the jacket (especially the one with the belt buckle showing). If one were to remove his suit jacket, over the course of the day the shirt will inevitably start to loosen above the waist line (even with slim fit shirts), and then bag under the vest, and thus I still feel the vest I designed is an ideal length - but again again, to each his own.


----------



## El Guapo (Jul 27, 2007)

*How do these suits compare to the Wizard of Aahs?*

Somebody told me they were similar. Anybody have any thoughts on what the similarities/differences might be? Apart from price, that is...


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

El Guapo said:


> Somebody told me they were similar. Anybody have any thoughts on what the similarities/differences might be? Apart from price, that is...


As far as we know, the Wizard of Aaahs' suits are NOT fully canvassed, nor do they have all the sartorial details that we offer in our line of tailored clothing (for the jacket: basted sleeves, dual passport inside chest pockets, 2 interior hip pockets, boutonniere loop, genuine Corozo buttons, and for the trousers: interior curtained waist band, belt keeper loop, split v-back waist, interior coin pouch within the front right pocket, and suspender buttons). I am surprised to hear that you have heard they are similar, because the difference in construction alone (canvassing) is tremendous, let alone all of our other details. Perhaps the styling or overall silhouette may be similar, but otherwise I believe they're quite different. I do hear reviews that the WofA's suits are quite nice for the price, but there are definite differences.


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

flatline said:


> I think I have to side with RipRoar here too. I don't like the look in that picture. It seems as if the crotch/front of the pant goes up forever, and to me his torso looks too small. Then again, I don't really care if you can see my belt a little while wearing a vest; I'd probably prefer the Benjamin vest a little higher, maybe an inch or two.


Yuck. You would wear a belt with a waistcoat??!!


----------



## rgrpark (Aug 30, 2008)

eHaberdasher said:


> As far as we know, the Wizard of Aaahs' suits are NOT fully canvassed, nor do they have all the sartorial details that we offer in our line of tailored clothing (for the jacket: basted sleeves, dual passport inside chest pockets, 2 interior hip pockets, boutonniere loop, genuine Corozo buttons, and for the trousers: interior curtained waist band, belt keeper loop, split v-back waist, interior coin pouch within the front right pocket, and suspender buttons). I am surprised to hear that you have heard they are similar, because the difference in construction alone (canvassing) is tremendous, let alone all of our other details. Perhaps the styling or overall silhouette may be similar, but otherwise I believe they're quite different. I do hear reviews that the WofA's suits are quite nice for the price, but there are definite differences.


+1. No comparison. Wizard of Aaahs suits are decent half-canvassed suits, but you can't compare them to this. Totally different class. The only thing similar between them are that the auction pictures appear to be taken in the same style.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

eHaberdasher said:


> I'd have to say I'm with RipRoar... I know Jimmy Stewart had great style, but come on - I ask for some photo examples and you pull one out that's at least 60 years old. Can you find any suit maker that makes off the rack suits like that today? The vest has 7 buttons (I've been accused for "having too many" with 6!) and the front bottom of the vest is almost completely vertical. This is a classic look from that era, but unless you're doing a movie like "The Untouchables", just is not current with today's styles. But, to each his own...


I provided the example as one where the waistcoat and trousers are harmonious in balance. Lord Berners was right on the money with what I was trying to demonstrate. What you are wearing makes your legs look a bit stubby and your torso longer. I'm not suggesting you make the trousers that high, though _higher_ would be good. Maybe the low rise look is modern and with the times, but _this_ twenty-something would rather dress for longevity.


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

Jovan said:


> I provided the example as one where the waistcoat and trousers are harmonious in balance. Lord Berners was right on the money with what I was trying to demonstrate. What you are wearing makes your legs look a bit stubby and your torso longer. I'm not suggesting you make the trousers that high, though _higher_ would be good. Maybe the low rise look is modern and with the times, but _this_ twenty-something would rather dress for longevity.


I stand corrected. After reading your initial post several days ago about the vest being a bit long, and paying closer attention to other examples, I must now agree with your assessment. My vest is at least 1" too long. While this may still work well for certain body types and or in-between heights, in general I now see that I must tweak the design and shorten the length slightly. Thank you for pointing this out in the first place.

I however must say that I like the trousers exactly the way they are... I was getting dressed this morning and originally put on a pair of Incotex wool flannel flat front trousers (sized 34 for the US market), and ended up changing simply because I found the rise far too long. I found that I don't like the look of them any longer - I felt they looked too sloppy and baggy. I like the clean look of my trousers and believe they are much more slimming and flattering than trousers that I've purchased and worn as recently as 2 years ago.


----------



## El Guapo (Jul 27, 2007)

*Just sent my new Benjamin to the tailor*

I just got a job working as committee staff in the Senate, which means I need to buy a number of suits. One of my first purchases, after reading through this site, was a Benjamin suit.

Initial thoughts:

I bought the black pinstripe, which was a little shinier than I normally like. It didn't appear that way on the website, but I guess that's the risk you take. Still a nice looking suit, although the shine factor makes it very dressy. Still, the Senate is very dressy so it should be ok.

I took the suit to Fields English Custom Tailor in Georgetown, probably the best tailor in the city. Mr. Fields was impressed by some of the details on the jacket, especially the neck which he noted most HK tailors really flub by making them too stiff. He liked the full canvasing, and the felt used.

The pants, on the other hand, looked like a pair of sails. Way, way too large in the seat. I mean, I'm pretty athletic, and these were a 42/36 even though I'm a 33 waist, but I don't see how those pants would fit even somebody with a 36 waist and a large bottom. Ben, I think you need to look at that and get it fixed.

Mr. Fields is making a number of alterations, as the suit was a little boxy on me. Which is par for the course, as I'm a pretty big drop compared to what OTP suits are made for. I told him where I got the suit, and he promised to have some comments for me when I get it back in a couple of weeks. Will check back in with the final word.


----------



## Mute (Apr 3, 2005)

Strange on the pants fit. I bought one of the Lucente suits. The waist was just fine but the seat was actually too snug and needed to be let out just a bit. Most of the time I don't find this to be the case on other trousers in the same size.


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

El Guapo said:


> I bought the black pinstripe, which was a little shinier than I normally like. It didn't appear that way on the website, but I guess that's the risk you take. Still a nice looking suit, although the shine factor makes it very dressy. Still, the Senate is very dressy so it should be ok.


Yes, the black shadow-stripe, navy shadow-stripe, and navy herringbone all have some definite sheen to it. Especially the navy herringbone and the black shadow-stripe (slightly less so with the navy shadow-stripe). Some people like it, some people don't...



El Guapo said:


> The pants, on the other hand, looked like a pair of sails. Way, way too large in the seat. I mean, I'm pretty athletic, and these were a 42/36 even though I'm a 33 waist, but I don't see how those pants would fit even somebody with a 36 waist and a large bottom. Ben, I think you need to look at that and get it fixed.


Sorry to hear the pants did not fit you well. This is the first time we have heard any negative feedback regarding the fit. The trousers in general, if anything, are on the slimmer side than most - especially when comparing with the more mainstream Brooks Brothers, Joseph Abboud or Jos. A Banks... but we have made note of your feedback and will see if there are others who also find the trousers to be too full.



El Guapo said:


> Mr. Fields is making a number of alterations, as the suit was a little boxy on me. Which is par for the course, as I'm a pretty big drop compared to what OTP suits are made for. I told him where I got the suit, and he promised to have some comments for me when I get it back in a couple of weeks. Will check back in with the final word.


Thank you for your personal assessment regarding the suit. We look forward to hearing any additional feedback, positive or negative, on the clothing.


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

Mute said:


> Strange on the pants fit. I bought one of the Lucente suits. The waist was just fine but the seat was actually too snug and needed to be let out just a bit. Most of the time I don't find this to be the case on other trousers in the same size.


Thanks for your input. Indeed the Lucente is a slimmer model - really a drop 7. For those who like Ralph Lauren Black Label, the Lucente pant is slightly slimmer than RLBL's, whereas the jacket of RLBL is slimmer than the Lucente jacket. El Guapo purchased a Maestro, with the overall silhouette being just slightly fuller throughout.


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

Just wanted to add: for what it's worth, we currently have an Ask Andy promotion you can use on all Benjamin Clothing:

BENAADISC

This essentially takes $100 off a $599.99 suit - even suit separates (16.66% off), bringing most 2 piece suits to $499.99.

In addition we provide free return shipping on all Benjamin clothing returns (US orders only) as we want to put our customers at ease in trying our clothing and seeing the quality first hand.


----------



## speedmaster (May 27, 2008)

Looks great, nice!


----------



## paulhy (Feb 17, 2009)

How do these suits compare to Oxxford?


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

Without ever seeing them in the flesh (the cloths sound good tho), i like them. The high button stance makes for a trim but not extreme dapper look around the chest, although the skirt is naturally longer as a result. I would like to know more and will investigate! Congrats.


----------



## ChicagoMediaMan-27 (Feb 23, 2008)

paulhy said:


> How do these suits compare to Oxxford?


As I don't own a Benjamin suit or any Oxxford clothing (although my father owns some oxxford sport coats and I have seen the outstanding quality), I will let others give the expert answer. My assumption is that while these Benjamin suits are very well made, they are not on the same level as oxxford.


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

ChicagoMediaMan-27 said:


> As I don't own a Benjamin suit or any Oxxford clothing (although my father owns some oxxford sport coats and I have seen the outstanding quality), I will let others give the expert answer. My assumption is that while these Benjamin suits are very well made, they are not on the same level as oxxford.


Not comparable to Oxxford at all. As far as craftsmanship, Oxxford is hand made, Benjamin clothing is not. Of course, there is also a dramatic difference in price which reflects this as well. There appears to be constant discussion here on the forum regarding the merits of hand made vs. machine made, and where it counts vs. where it makes no difference whatsoever. The Benjamin Clothing line attempts to emphasize value and quality with style at a price point that is friendly to a wider audience. It is a small (and shrinking) group of men who can spend $2,500+ on a suit.

As far as styling goes, they are also quite different. Oxxford tends to be more of an American cut - more forgiving and fuller in the mid-section of the torso, with a pant that is classically American (fuller throughout). The Benjamin suits are more Italian in styling, offering an overall slimmer silhouette. At the current price, it really is a great value if the styling suits you (imho - of course).


----------



## Mute (Apr 3, 2005)

You can't compare a $3000+ suit to one that cost $700. Having said that, I'll say that the workmanship on Ben's suit is first rate. Even without the discount you'd be hard pressed to find a similar quality suit at the same price and you most certainly won't be getting it with the same devotion to customer service.

I just picked up one of the Lucente models and it is a fantastic suit. The cut is modern without being too fashion forward. Very versatile cut. Even my tailor commented on the quality of the suit and he's worked on other high end suitd for me without really saying all that much (probably used to seeing them and know their cost). When I told him the price on Ben's suit (the full retail price from Ben's website) he seemed surprised that it was that low.

I'd say that Ben's suits are at least as good as Corneliani's in terms of construction and workmanship if not slightly better.


----------



## GreenPlastic (Jan 27, 2009)

Everything I've seen so far on this thread, on Ben's website, etc., seems pretty cool. $700 for a Corneliani-level (or better) suit is a pretty great deal. And I'm always supportive of entrepreneurs, so my hat is off to you. 

I'll probably take the plunge and buy a Benjamin suit if/when I can save up the money to do so. I have about $300 lying around in a general suit budget right now and was thinking about dropping it on a BR or cheap MTM (Indochino, etc.) suit for the heck of it. But I'm thinking a better use of my time and money would be letting the suit budget accumulate a bit more and, accordingly, buy a much better product for the money. I hope to make one of your suits that purchase.


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

GreenPlastic said:


> Everything I've seen so far on this thread, on Ben's website, etc., seems pretty cool. $700 for a Corneliani-level (or better) suit is a pretty great deal. And I'm always supportive of entrepreneurs, so my hat is off to you.
> 
> I'll probably take the plunge and buy a Benjamin suit if/when I can save up the money to do so. I have about $300 lying around in a general suit budget right now and was thinking about dropping it on a BR or cheap MTM (Indochino, etc.) suit for the heck of it. But I'm thinking a better use of my time and money would be letting the suit budget accumulate a bit more and, accordingly, buy a much better product for the money. I hope to make one of your suits that purchase.


Thank you for the kind message. It's actually $500 and not $700 right now with the promotion... We'll be here whenever you're ready!


----------

